# Masquer les destinataires sur Mail



## Ewald (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Comment envoyer un message collectif, sans faire part à chaque destinataire des noms et adresses des autres destinataires. Est-ce à ça que sert CCI ? Pourtant il ne s'agit pas de copies.

Merci

Ewald


----------



## eleonooore (6 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Tu avais bon : Cci sert à ça.


----------



## Ewald (6 Octobre 2008)

Ewald


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (6 Octobre 2008)

Ewald a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment envoyer un message collectif, sans faire part à chaque destinataire des noms et adresses des autres destinataires. Est-ce à ça que sert CCI ? Pourtant il ne s'agit pas de copies.
> 
> ...



... J'avais un jour fait différents essais avec plusieurs destinataires, en partant de Mail mais également du Carnet d'adresse, voici les résultats et la conclusion.

=====================================

*TEST 01* _(depuis Carnet d'Adresse)_

J'ai créé le groupe dans Carnet d'Adresse et je l'ai nommé "Essai_d'envoi".
Depuis Carnet d'adresse, clic droit sur le nom du groupe puis " Envoyer un courrier électronique à "Essai_d'envoi"
Dans les préférences de Mail, "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses" est coché.

*RÉSULTAT 01*
Le mail arrive, sans surprise, avec tous les autres destinataires visibles en "À" _(pour Mail et Entourage et OutLook sur Os9)_
A proscrire dans mon cas, lapidation assurée !!!

=====================================

*TEST 02* _(depuis Carnet d'Adresse)_

Depuis Carnet d'adresse, clic droit sur le nom du groupe puis " Envoyer un courrier électronique à "Essai_d'envoi"
Dans les préférences de Mail, "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses" n'est pas coché.

*RÉSULTAT 02*
Le mail arrive et on y trouve aucun autre destinataire. Par contre, il vient de "Essai_d'envoi@orange.fr" et non pas de "monadresse@blablabla"
Par contre, ce qui est important ici, c'est cette préférence de Mail "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses" car c'est elle qui fait la différence entre le test 01_(on voit tout le monde)_ et le test 02 _(on voit personne)_.

=====================================

*TEST 03* _(depuis Mail)_

Cette fois, j'ai laissé vide "" le champ "À" et j'ai mis "Essai_d'envoi" dans CCi
Dans les préférences de Mail, "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses" n'est pas coché.

*RÉSULTAT 03*
"le 4 comme le 3, c'est parfait, puisque les entetes longs (sous mail 3.2) ne mentionnent que mon adresse:" dixit Daniel.
Le mail arrive et on y trouve aucun autre destinataire. Par contre, il vient de "undisclosed-recipients: ;" et non pas de "monadresse@blablabla" ce qui fait dire à Amandine que "le fait de ne rien mettre dans( A) peu donner la puce à l'oreille aux autres correspondants".

=====================================

*TEST 04* _(depuis Mail)_

Cette fois, j'ai laissé vide "" le champ "À" et j'ai mis "Essai_d'envoi" dans CCi
Dans les préférences de Mail, "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses" est coché.

*RÉSULTAT 04*
Idem que pour TEST 03
Dans les préférences de Mail, que "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses" soit coché ou pas, ça ne change rien à l'arrivée du mail _(à l'envoi, quand c'est coché, Mail affiche bien tous les destinataires dans CCi)_

=====================================

*TEST 05* _(depuis Mail)_

Cette fois, j'ai mis mon adresse dans le champ "À" et j'ai mis "Essai_d'envoi" dans CCi
Dans les préférences de Mail, "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses" est coché.

*RÉSULTAT 05*
Je pense que c'est là le meilleur résultat, enfin celui qui ressemble le plus à l'envoi un mail unique.
Le mail arrive et on y trouve aucun autre destinataire. En plus, il vient bien de "monadresse@blablabla"
Dans les préférences de Mail, que "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses" soit coché ou pas, ça ne change rien à l'arrivée du mail _(à l'envoi, quand c'est coché, Mail affiche bien tous les destinataires dans CCi)_

=====================================

*TEST 06* _(depuis Mail)_

Cette fois, j'ai mis mon adresse dans le champ "À" et j'ai mis "Essai_d'envoi" dans CCi
Dans les préférences de Mail, "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses" n'est pas coché.

*RÉSULTAT 06*
Idem que pour TEST 05

=====================================

Pour conclusion, et avant de remercier tout le monde, je dirai que c'est bien la méthode traditionnelle du CCi qui donne le résultat le plus satisfaisant. Mon adresse dans le champ "À" et les autres dans CCi.

Par contre, si vous envoyer à un groupe à partir de Carnet d'Adresse, vérifiez bien que dans les préférences de Mail, "Lors d'un envoi groupé, afficher toutes les adresses" soit décoché (visiblement coché par défaut) sinon gare à vos fesses si la confidentialité était de mise !!!

Et enfin, laisser "À" vide donne quand même, à celui qui connaît un peu, la possibilité de savoir qu'il fait partie d'un lot _(merci Amandine)_.

Merci à vous tous, je vais dorénavant envoyer mes courriels secrets sans le moindre doute.


*Test 7 :* Si l'auteur du topic avait directement posté dans le bon forum :

*Résultat 7 :* je n'aurais pas eu à le déplacer. Les logiciels "internet", c'est dans "Internet et réseau" qu'on en parle, pas dans Applications !


----------



## www.zydeos.com (6 Avril 2009)

Mais chez moi ça marche pas, tout les destinataire sont noté dans l'entête du message reçu à CC:
http://www.zydeos.com


----------

